# Official (For Reals!) OTA Gingerbeard?



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's some links. Discuss. LOL. Anyone confirm the build number? New baseband? I am NOT going back to stock just to try and OTA... lol. Too in love with this ICS. haha

*Press Stories:*
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/2/2605142/samsung-fascinate-receives-gingerbread-update-at-long-last

http://phandroid.com/2011/12/01/samsung-fascinate-gingerbread-update-ready-to-roll/

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/01/samsung-fascinate-gingerbread-update-eh03-ready-possibly-rolling-out-now/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DroidLife+%28droid+life%29

*Source: *
http://support.verizonwireless.com/system_update/samsung_fascinate.html

*Manual Update Instructions*: (Shouldn't be necessary if you're on this forum... ha)
http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/samsung_fascinate_instructions.pdf


----------



## Jtommyj (Aug 5, 2011)

2.3.5 is what I got


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN (Sep 11, 2011)

whats funnier to me is that it took sammy and verizon this long to push gingerbread to our phones, while the gnex isnt even out and is suppposedly already recieving software updates.lol

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Android-4-1-Arrives-on-Verizon-s-Galaxy-Nexus-237961.shtml


----------



## afbar1114 (Aug 6, 2011)

Dj-DUbster_TN said:


> whats funnier to me is that it took sammy and verizon this long to push gingerbread to our phones, while the gnex isnt even out and is suppposedly already recieving software updates.lol
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Android-4-1-Arrives-on-Verizon-s-Galaxy-Nexus-237961.shtml


Gnex is out in the uk on gsm.


----------

